
Ask HN: Most in demand front-end and back-end (language/framework)? - mettamage
I just had an interview at Brilliant.org, and while I had good problem-solving experience according to them, I apparently did not have enough front-end experience. I&#x27;m tired of hearing things like this. I&#x27;m going to start something up on my own.<p>However, I do want the skills I&#x27;m training for to be as transferable as possible. Since there&#x27;s a big chance whatever I do won&#x27;t be successful. which is why I&#x27;d want relevant experience. I never ever want to hear the dreaded &quot;you&#x27;re amazing but don&#x27;t have enough experience&quot; ever again.<p>So what is the most in demand front-end technologies and back-end technologies?<p>I thought for front-end it&#x27;s ReactJS (which I do have some experience in), but I might be wrong. And I have no clue what it might be for backend. Is it RoR, or Django, or Node&#x2F;Express, or ASP.Net, or Spring Boot?<p>Does anyone have some ideas?
======
kugelblitz
React is the frontend winner, Vue is good if you look for work in startups,
Angular if you're more into enterprise work.

Backend... matter of taste. And each local / regional market is different. PHP
has always been big and it has been making good strides technically (use
Symfony or Laravel as a first framework).

Python is also a safe bet, Django and Flask are good framework options. Java
Spring Boot and C# are good options if you want to work with larger companies.
Node is also a good choice in terms of marketability, but I personally prefer
one of the "conventional" back end frameworks.

Rust, Go, Haskell, Svelte, Phoenix / Elixir might be exciting, but in terms of
market opportunities, it's still relatively small compared to the above. Maybe
for when you have more expertise in 2 or 3 of the above.

~~~
jolmg
Where's Ruby on your list? Rails 6 came out not long ago.

~~~
kugelblitz
It will vary depending on where you live, but in terms of general market
demand, Ruby / Rails is just a much smaller market segment.

I'm not talking about how it is in technical terms (Laravel was inspired by
Rails in many ways, I think), but just in terms of market share, PHP or Python
are a safer bet.

------
django77
If you already have some experience with React, Node is probably the best
choice. It's in high demand, and it's always nice to have one language on both
backend and frontend.

Angular is also very popular and it's often used in combination with Node or
.NET

------
jitbit
From what I see in my network, the most frequent combinations are:

\- React or Vue on the front (in that order)

\- Node, Python, RoR, ASPNET-MVC or Laravel on the back (in that order)

